# Scazzato



## oddeve

¿Qué significa scazzato?
¿Me podéis decir otras palabras para decir ubriaco/a?

grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Per quanto ne so qui a Roma 'scazzare' significa 'litigare, discutere', oppure 'essere scazzato' = 'essere annoiato, depresso, triste'. Ma ho trovato anche altro in rete:

*Scazzare - *Indovinare, fare una cosa bene per caso o fortuna. Per esempio facendo un canestro impossibile e fortunoso si dice "come ha scazzato!".
A Roma però scazzare può significare: litigare (es. me sò scazzato co' mì padre) oppure annoiarsi (oggi so' proprio scazzato...) Paolo Bucci, Roma.
Un’altra variante di “scazzare” è “sbagliare”. Es: “Ho scazzato il compito di matematica”. Proposta da Sil, da Ferrara

*SCAZZARE -* "Hai scazzato", espressione usata per indicare a qualcuno che ha sbagliato a fare o a dire una cosa.

Per *'ubriaco'* dovresti aprire un altro thread (comunque puoi guardare qui).


----------



## sabrinita85

Confermo e sottoscrivo quanto detto da Necsus.
Mi è venuta in mente l'espressione fissa "*che scazzo!*", che qui usiamo per dire "che palle!", "che noia!".


----------



## die

Si,anche noi scazzato lo usiamo per dire annoiato ecc.


----------



## Shy1986

Noi qui a parma lo usiamo per dire che qualcuno ha sbagliato. Non lo usiamo per dire annoiato o altro.

Aqui en Parma "scazzare" significa que algo es incorrecto


----------



## pizzi

Non sempre a Parma ha questo significato...
Il concetto più vicino che mi viene in mente è un misto di _enfadado _y _aburrido._


----------



## Shy1986

Beh io l'ho sempre sentito riferito a "sbagliato"


----------



## pizzi

Shy1986 said:


> Beh io l'ho sempre sentito riferito a "sbagliato"


 
Io come sinonimo di _scoglionato_...


----------



## Shy1986

Mmmm ora che ci penso si...a volte anch'io dico "sono scazzata" nel senso che ho le scatole girate


----------



## pizzi

Si dos personas se van a pelear, _hanno uno scazzo_


----------



## claudine2006

oddeve said:


> ¿Qué significa scazzato?
> ¿Me podéis decir otras palabras para decir ubriaco/a?
> 
> grazie!


 

Yo he escuchado usar _scazzato_ sólo en el sentido de aburrido.


----------



## psicoivan83

Da noi a Bari significa principalmente annoiato...altri significati come litigare o sbagliare vengono individuati con altri termini!


----------



## irene.acler

También por aquì, en Trentino, "scazzato" se utiliza sòlo en el sentido de aburrido.


----------



## Dembow

Scazzato es como decir pinguo, enpingado. Pero es un idioma cubano, no se si en españa se dice asi.

Bueno


----------



## claudine2006

Dembow said:


> _Scazzato _es como decir pinguo, enpingado. Pero es un modismo cubano, no sé si en España se dice así.
> Bueno


----------

